# Zu alt um 4x auszuprobieren?



## Votec Tox (10. April 2011)

In diesem Forum unter "Aktuelles" wurde ich auf das 4x Mädelscamp - organisiert und durchgeführt von Dana Elena Schweika - aufmerksam!
Nach Anfrage bei Dana entschloß ich mich "todesmutig" daran teilzunehmen trotz eines nicht beschreibaren Altersunterschied zu  den anderen Teilnehmerinnen  dazu kommt - äußerst förderlich - daß ich noch nie eine 4x Strecke weder gesehen geschweige denn befahren habe...

Leider machte mir meine Arbeit einen Strich durch die Planung, sodaß ich nur Heute, also den Sonntag in Aichwald auf der 4x Strecke mitmachen konnte.
Na prima, auch noch den dritten Tag des Kurses - wenn alle elegant durch die Lüfte segeln und ich am Streckenrand Bauklötze staunen werde...

Pünktlich um 11 Uhr war ich vor Ort, aus der Ferne schallte schon der Lärm des hydraulischen Startgatters. Wurde total nett von Dana und Ihren Mitstreiterinnen empfangen, gleich wertvolle Tipps gegeben und ich hinter das Startgatter verfrachtet 

Hatte gar keine Zeit Angst zu bekommen, irgendeine amerikanisch angehauchte Stimme schallte übers Feld und rumms, das Gatter unten. Alle düsen los, ich tuckere hinterher, der erste Hügel, ich bremse besser, man weiß ja nie ... wo sind denn die Anderen, kann sie kaum noch erkennen soweit vornweg sind sie!
Aber egal ich rolle, kurble, pumpe um die Strecke und freue mich ohne Sturz ins Ziel zu kommen.

Eine klasse Gemeinschaft unter den Mädels, viele geben mir unaufgefordert Tipps und machen mich auf Dinge aufmerksam, einfach stark!

So übe ich den ganzen Tag, schwitze in der Sonne und freue mich an dem neu gelernten.

Hier ein paar Eindrücke:
Die Mädels von links: die Lady mit dem BMX eine Downhillwettkampffahrerin, dann Dana die Orginatorin, daneben mit grünem Helm eine erfahrene BMX und 4x Wettkampffahrerin und dann ganz rechts das Protektorenmonster, das bin ich 

Gleich knallt das Gatter runter:







Rumms, und schon kommen die beiden Cracks vor mir weg:






Nun sieht man mich schon nicht mehr, so schnell sind die Anderen:






Und dann pushen geübt, mit dem Surfen klappt es nur ein wenig:







Nach etlichen Startgatterübungen gings schon etwas besser:






Balancieren, konzentrieren, Druck aufbauen, Gucken und Vollgas, puh ganz schön viel zu beachten:






Es war ein klasse Tag mit vielen tollen Fahrerinnen!
Vielen Dank an Dana!

Grüße!


----------



## mangolassi (11. April 2011)

Super, wäre ich auch gern dabei gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (11. April 2011)

Sauguad!!


----------



## MelleD (11. April 2011)

4x sieht immer so superflowig aus bei denen, die es können, wenn ichs im Fernsehen sehe, bin ich immer total begeistert 
Würd mich auch noch jucken...
Aber erstmal ist nen bissl FR angesagt.

Schöne Bilder, sieht nach viel, viel Spaß und Sonne aus.


----------



## Schnitte (11. April 2011)

hey super. echt tolle Leistung. 4X würde mich auch reizen und ich würde mit genauso vielen Protektoren fahren


----------



## trhaflhow (11. April 2011)

Votec Tox  
Boa ey dass das in dem alter noch geht


----------



## mercedes65 (12. April 2011)

Warum nicht, mit 4x ist man noch nicht alt. Das beste Alter - oder? Weiter so an Alle.


----------



## 4mate (12. April 2011)

Respekt! Die ersten  8 Beiträge in 26 Minuten ist klasse für einen Newbie! Schreibstau?


----------

